# No ZFS pools located, can't boot



## zeiz (Mar 28, 2010)

I have CURRENT with tons of stuff on ZFS (entire drive). 
I was out of this computer for a while and today I couldn't boot and saw just this:
*"No ZFS pools located, can't boot"*
Looks like something important has evaporated... 
I read about v14 update and same problem but I don't remember I did such update.
Anyway I tried what's recommended there but without success.

What actually could happen? How to revive the installation?

Would appreciate if any method exists for fixing this problem.


----------



## zeiz (Apr 1, 2010)

Well, I revived the installation.
I tried many things but probably this helped: in fixit mode `kldload` opensolaris.ko and zfs.ko then `zpool import` my pool.


----------

